# Peterson Irish Army pipes... Who has one?



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I've had the hots for a Peterson Army mount lately, namely in the 102 shape. It's the smallest straight billiard in the line, and being primarily a flake smoker, this is right up my alley. 

I love the aesthetics of the army mount, and like the practicality of being able to take it apart while hot to clean or whatever.

Does anyone out there have one of the Irish Made Army pipes? I'm mainly wondering about their smoking qualities, as I can't find much info on them. The only bit I can find is in another forum, where someone mentioned that they gurgle a bit more often than their other pipes. Is this your experience?

I'm waiting to find a 102, and the good folks at smokingpipes have assured me that if I wait patiently, one will show itself. I like buying from them, since you can actually see the briar you're receiving. A perk if you can't hold it in your hand and run a pipe cleaner through in person....


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am very interested to see the responses to this as I am also interested in the army mount.


BUMP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Since no one has answered and I'm not aware of anyone on here who has one, I will just say that from what I have heard they are generally regarded as good smokers - take that for what it's worth. One guy did mention that the pipe sometimes falls off the stem occasionally if it is not tightened up every so often. Because it is a taper fit tenon, the heating/cooling cycles that the pipe goes through could loosen it. Personally I would love to own one some day.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Charlie didn't you say you were out of the Peterson business?  Not that I would discourage you from buying more Petes!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I have 2 and they behave just as Jack Straw wrote above.


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

I have an estate army mount 69. It smokes quite well, and I have no problems with the stem falling out at all. Nor does it seem to gurgle more than usual or anything like that. The only problem I do have with it is that it has a rather persistent ghost that seems resilient against salt+alcohol treatments and anything else I can throw at it. Otherwise, though, it's a nice pipe.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for your replies guys! The only experience I have with the "military" or army mount is through an estate Weber I picked up at an antique store, but it is a different beast completely. It is a vulcanite to vulcanite mount, and had a stinger when I bought it, with a metal tenon connecting the vulcanite mount to the briar. So it's a complicated deal, and subtly yet vastly different from the Peterson situation. I removed the stinger, and it smokes well now. However, it does accumulate a good bit of ash/dottle and moisture in the space where the stinger used to hang out between the bowl and the bit. It takes more cleaning after a smoke than some of my other briars, but I like it as a beater pipe, and it's very comfortable to clench given that it only cost me $12.00.

For the money, if I ever get the chance to jump on a 102, I will.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't have the Irish Made Army pipe, but I do have a Peterson 303 Standard System pipe which also uses a military mount. I don't know how its smoking qualities differ from the Army, but it is a great smoking pipe. I've only had it about a week so I can only say so much, but the handful of smokes I've had out of it were much cooler and dryer than I expected (it is a much smaller pipe than I usually smoke so I expected it to smoke hotter). It really is a nice pipe. It's my first military mount, but it certainly won't be my last (a Peterson Army is likely addition in the near future).


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have a 999 Spigot and it gurgles. I think this is because of the large open chamber drilled into the pipe to accept the stem and the smoke condensing when it get's drawn into the stem. The nice thing is that I just break it apart and if I'm outside blow through the stem to clear it or if I'm inside just break it apart and run a pipe cleaner through it.


----------



## Grimloki (Jan 22, 2011)

I've got 3. 102, 106, and 999 I believe. The 102 was my first, and after three years of it consistently being my best smoker, I bought two more. They broke in fast. Pictures don't do the 999 justice. It's the best looking Peterson in my opinion, with the army mount. It's a masterpiece of purely functional beauty. Great if you want to smoke it while clenching.

I've got three so they are all I smoke now. The second and third broke in fast, just like the first. The first got beat up after three years of pocketing it, dropping it, throwing it into a backpack pocket, etc. I sanded and refinished it with a combination of tannin and iron acetate, sanded again, and it looks better than it did when I bought it. It was my only pipe I would smoke for awhile, since it outperformed my other pipes so much I couldn't bring myself to rest it. I'm sorry to say I really abused that first pipe. Its held up like a champ.

Tobaccotls.com has the pete Irish armys for $62.40 with free shipping. Byron Oost is the person you should ask for when you call, or email. Best communication I've had with a pipe purchase online, he can get you whatever kinda Peterson you want in a couple of days. He even threw in a pipe tobacco sample.

I've never had the bowl fall off (the Famous Pete drop) because I push the bit in well. It tightens further as you smoke, so if it does fall it's user error . 

They are great pipes, best price/performance ratio I've found.


----------



## Yoda! (Nov 15, 2008)

Got three, looking for a fourth. Good all around pipe, to knock around with. My are as about as "Plane Jane" as can be.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback folks! I've got a 102 in my sights at cupojoes. Just waiting for the fundage (and I need to convince the wife since I just purchased 3 old petes and restored them)

SO many pipes already, but I can't stop!


----------

